# Cargo trailer to goat trailer. Suggestions???



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We may be getting a small cargo trailer to turn into a goat trailer. Any ideas? 

I want a rack to hang my stand on and was thinking maybe closing in the front part and putting all my grooming supplies and what not up there then the goats can have the rest. 

Does anyone have suggestions for vents or storage or anything else??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are doing things yourself, you could always put a window with a screen in. If you put vents in (which you really need), put ones in that you can close or open. I would also put rubber mats on the floor.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It will definitely have vents. Most of.my shows are during hot weather. I'm even considering fans. My dad is an electrician so he can put them in at cost. I'm looking.for.design ideas. The rubber mates are.a good idea!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

You could put a couple stalls on each side and an isle way with a storage stall at the end if its wide enough. Remember the goats don't have to be facing the isle way they would be facing forward too if you put the gates in the right area. What are the dimensions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you looked online at all? Alpaca breeders have converted cargo trailers into animal trailers and they have done some really nice stuff. Putting in moveable panels so they can have males and females in the trailer and can move the panel around as needed. Putting windows on the side for extra light and ventilation. Some have even put the vinyl tile board on the walls for easier cleaning.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have looked a little bit. It is a 5x10 trailer so not a ton of space to work with. I don't plan on having a buck in the near future, just does and wethers. What are the panels the alpaca breeders use called? I would like something semi light since I do alot of the goat stuff by myself, granted I will have help building the trailer but as far and situating it before shows I may be on my own. I would like to have two stalls and a small tack area (Enough room for a fat max tool box on wheels, stand and blow dryer). 

So far I need to find rubber mats, I'm assuming the horse stall type mats, panels that are light enough for me to move alone for stalls, some type of rack for my stand and extension cord to hang on, windows with screens that can be opened or closed. 

Where would you put the windows? Same area as on standard horse trailers? Two per side?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With a 5x10 trailer, you could get away with 1 window but I guess it would depend on how big the windows are. But yes, along the sides.

If you think you can have just fixed areas, then you could just use light plywood or something and put them on hinges too. The alpaca breeders usually had something made to fit the trailer. Light Livestock Supply could probably give you some ideas on panels. They have nice panels but aren't cheap.


----------



## SangerBoers (Nov 13, 2013)

i saw a trailer that used pvc and galvanized pipes for their stall walls and gates. i have a picture that better shows what i've tried to describe, but can't figure how to send it. and if you want rubber mats that don't weigh a ton (!), you could go to lowes and get some of the rubber floor mats that are back in carpeting. i use a 6x4 mat on the bottom of my goat tote when we move goats via pick up. helps with footing since the truck bed is pretty slick. one side of the mat is smooth, the other has a grid to it. works great.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would have a storage area for food and supplies, and then 2-3 'stalls' so you can separate goats if need be. 

Sanger Boers, under the reply box, there is a 'manage attatchments' button, and that's how you include a picture.


----------



## SangerBoers (Nov 13, 2013)

i saw a trailer that used pvc and galvanized pipes for their stall walls and gates. i have a picture that better shows what i'm trying to describe, but not sure how to send it. and if you want rubber mats that don't weigh a ton (!), you could go to lowes and get some of the rubber floor mats that are back in carpeting. i use a 6x4 mat on the bottom of my goat tote when we move goats via pick up. helps with footing since the truck bed is pretty slick. one side of the mat is smooth, the other has a grid to it. works great.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You'll want to watch the tongue weight while you're planning. If the weight is over the axle and back, your trailer isn't going to pull nearly as nice. You want the most weight over the axle and forward.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

SangerBoers said:


> i saw a trailer that used pvc and galvanized pipes for their stall walls and gates. i have a picture that better shows what i'm trying to describe, but not sure how to send it. and if you want rubber mats that don't weigh a ton (!), you could go to lowes and get some of the rubber floor mats that are back in carpeting. i use a 6x4 mat on the bottom of my goat tote when we move goats via pick up. helps with footing since the truck bed is pretty slick. one side of the mat is smooth, the other has a grid to it. works great.


That's a pretty slick idea w/ the pvc pipe- I don't think I'd necessarily want it in an area where you're going to have a lot of stress on the fence, but I think it'd work great for a trailer divider or kidding pens, etc. Should work out to being cheaper than buying ready-made panels or having someone fabricate metal ones for you too.

I always swore I'd get the spray-on pickup bed liner sprayed on the floor of the next trailer I bought- it's gritty enough to provide good traction, and you wouldn't have to worry about dragging mats around or having moisture trapped underneath them and rotting the floor out. The mats would give them some more comfort on long hauls though.


----------

